# Feeling sad :(



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just been for our appointment at the hospital and its a "no" for us for egg sharing. I am so disappointed. I thought I still had time as all of my correspondence from the hospital say that they acceot donors as long as they are under 36 on the day of EC. I just turned 35 at the end of July so of all the potential things that would exclude me from taking part in the scheme my age was honestly never the one I had even considered. Perhaps I should have queried this further with the consultant but I feel intimidated enough in these situations and it was all I could do to concentrate on swallowing down the big lump in my throat and not cry with disappointment   

Tx will still go ahead for us as my wonderful DP says we will find the money for the full cost if tx but I'm gutted at not having the opportunity to be able to help someone else start their tx at the same time.

Today is not a good day on this rollercoaster ride

Jojo xx


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Oh I can imagine how disappointed you must feel    but you might still be able to egg share somewhere else. What clinic did you have the appointment at? My friend turned 35 in August and is allowed to egg share at the lister. Could you query it further now you have had time to get your thoughts together? Sounds like you have got a lovely DP supporting you through it all


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you should pursue this because aside from the fact that their literature is saying something untrue and might be contravening some sort of Trading Standards rule or similar, they have wasted your precious time for applying to other clinics.  

Try other clinics as soon as you can, but when you feel strong enough, definitely pursue it.  They shouldn't be allowed to say one age on the information and turn you down because you're under it.

I hope you find another clinic to take you on, or find the money for full price treatment soon.


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that the appointment didn't go as you had hoped Jojo  

I'd contact Anne McC at Ninewells now that you've had time to digest everything and talk it all through with her.  She is really helpful and will be able to answer the questions you have about it all.

And as incy and cocobella say, there are other clinics that may accept you - although I know that for the Scottish ones it can be a bit more of a trek to get to - but always worth looking into them and seeing what they have to say.

Big hugs & positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Jojo  am 35 and just eggshared at Lister unfortunately i got a BFN this time goodluck to u


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aw thanks guys, your suppor means a lot. I'm in Scotland and tx down England is a bit too far for us. I guess I should've queried it further with the consultant at the time but I felt that the apptmt was so rushed as the consultant had other patients waiting who had arrived late and when I asked about egg sharing he was quite abrupt so I just kinda clammed up. 
Luckily treatment will still go ahead for us although it will be just the one cycle as that's all we can afford. Literally putting all of our eggs in one basket!!
Hope you are all well 
Jojo xx


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Tito - so sorry to hear about your BFN  I hope you and your DH are okay xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Jojo my only advise is do all your homework like what supplements will help both of you etc so that this last chance you have works fx for u love its a hard journey we are in


----------

